# Amenorrhea...need some answers



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi

My wife rarely has a period. She's always been this way. She has defects with her reproductive system. I have asked her what her condition is called but shrugs it off and says she doesn't know. I found amenorrhea on the Internet. A symptom is low sex drive. She doesn't have a sex drive. Maybe she never did but pretended when we were dating. Anyway, is there anyone out there that has experience with this? And found a way to increase sex drive? I want to bring this up to her soon but want to do some more homework first 

Thanks


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

What birthcontrol method is she using? Some methods eliminate your periods completely.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Has she ever seen a Dr. for this? It could be her thyroid (which would also cause her to have low drive), prescription drugs, birth control (which could affect her sex drive), diet, or something going on with her reproductive organs.

It is just as much your business as hers. Go to the Dr. with her and make sure they test her for everything.


----------



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

thyroid, hormones, perimenopause, diet, overtraining, underweight or low body aft ratio???

My sister has 3 of these symptoms which has led to peri-menopause, diagnosed at 29. Sucks fer her because she miscarried her first pregnancy this week after 3 years trying. And she has always been LD.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

My ex developed this for about a year when she overdid her training regimen and went on a crazy diet of 1200 calories/day.

She eventually got help for her eating issues, and her period came back quickly afterwards.

So in short, eating disorders are a common cause of this.


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. She eats fine. fine She has had this this long before I met her 11 years ago. She has been on birth control but stopped it months ago on my request, hoping her hormones may normalize. There was no change that I noticed. 

Her doctor is quite aware of of this apparently. He gave her birth control to try and she was on it for years but I can't remember why he gave it to her. It was either to trigger periods or eliminate them entirely. 

I would take advantage of an opportunity to go to the doctor with her but doubt she will let me.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Could be unrelated instances. I had very few periods until I turned 40..... NOW it's normal? Thanks. 

I was HD, had 5 kids..... and no other issues except a varied period. 

If she is working with a gynocologist.... that's all you can do. 

Unless you want to go to counseling, and try to find a happy medium?


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Well the pill could have affected her sex drive and it may take a few months to get back to normal after getting off the pill.

Are you absolutely sure she went off the pill?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You met and married within 11 months?


----------



## Chana (Sep 14, 2013)

I have PCOS and one of the symptoms was amenorrhea. It didn't affect my libido (ironically, the Pill I went on for a while to 'normalise' my period DID, and not in a good way) but it did affect my ability to fall pregnant. If you guys are planning on having kids any time, it's probably worth getting this checked out.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I also have PCOS, and for those women who have this condition it CAN effect your libido. I don't have high levels of testosterone which many PCOS'ers do have, which contributes to my LD. Prior to developing it I had HD- sex every day of the week would have been fine by me, but that was years ago. Women who ovulate hit their peak in their drive around that time of the month, and I notice a huge difference the months I ovulate while on fertility meds. I'm not sure what else can be done to combat her sex drive if you are not trying for children as PCOS doesn't have a cure (if she has it) but I'd definatly push her to see the GP


----------

